# KM 131 Power



## parshal (Jul 9, 2019)

It was time to upgrade my trimmer coming from a Craftsman with attachments. The original powerhead was 32 ish CC and that one started having problems so I picked up another one a few years ago. They no longer made the larger motor so I had to get one around 26 CC. That one bogs down under light power and proved too weak for the tall grass. I wanted one that was larger to use around the five acres trimming tall pasture grass and weeds including tall russian thistle.

I picked up a KM 131 today knowing it should have enough power for any future attachments. When I tested it out I was surprised that it didn't have more power. It's adequate for the heavy grass and the stock line on the trimmer. I had planned on getting a different head and running .120-.130 line. I've only run it a little bit with the fuel the dealer used to test it. I plan on pouring that out and using the Motomix.

Maybe I was expecting too much?


----------



## Franny K (Jul 9, 2019)

What is it about 35cc? Vs a 32cc two stroke one might expect similar. It sure is good power as a pole pruner. The 35cc Honda doesn't seem to do any better with .130 than .105. 50cc two stroke for pasture grass, even then tough to get down to ground level by this time of year.


----------

